# Solenoid needed for my Gaggia Classic Coffee



## torp (May 6, 2011)

Hi,

although I'm new to the forum I've been making espresso for years!

Now my Gaggia is just straining the pump but nothing is coming out of brew head.

Still the same after a full strip and descale so I suspect solenoid failure.

I know some people here can supply spare parts so hopefully they'll see my cry for help!

Many thanks,

Simon


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

simon, i can sort you a solenoid for £40 but its much cheaper to clean it . check the post that glen fixed on the wiki page for cleaning. hope you manage it ok

mark


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

you will need to clean your bolier too or the same problem will just happen again


----------



## torp (May 6, 2011)

Well one wiki led to another and I have fixed my problem.

I had been unable to remove the shower head holder until I read the wiki

"easy way to do it and this is a tip for all gaggia users, i went to my local hardware shop with my shower disc screw and got a philips head bolt 1 inch long, screw this into the holding plate and no matter how hard it is stuck on it will always lift the fixed plate off without any damage.

mark"

Once this had come off, water flows OK!

Thanks guys for your help here,

Simon.


----------

